# Drucker remoten neustarten



## deusfalsus (2. November 2009)

*Drucker remote neustarten*

Hallo!

Wie kann ich einen Drucker übers Netzwerk neu starten bzw. auf "online" setzen?
Das Problem ist, dass immer wieder Drucker im Menu stehen, und somit keine Druckaufträge annehmen. Ich sehe zwar übers Webinterface, dass im Display steht, "Dieser Drucker verfügt über " oder "Menue -> Drucken" oder ähnliches, kann aber nichts tun, außer anzurufen und die überforderten Nutzer zum Gerät schicken.
Wie schön wäre es doch, das Problem selbst beseitigen zu können.

Danke für jedwede Hilfe und
Gruß // deusfalsus.



[Edit hat Tippfehler gefunden]


----------

